# Apple iWatch concept



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*It's time to change time. Well that's what the iWatch concept designers, Italian design house ADR Studio, are saying. The team have released a video to elaborate on their vision.*

The Apple iWatch concept is a wrist device which features: Aluminum body, WiFi and Bluetooth, integrated RSS reader, 16GB storage (for music and pictures i'm guessing), weather forecast system, connectivity with with iPhone and iPad, and an LCD projector to beam photos and videos on wall. (source: www.xandymagazine.com.au)


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

UGH! Something else that will come with no instructions and need a 350 page manual. Lord, save us.


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

It will be obsolete in six months. Forever young 2824, 6497, 7750 and their families will have a good laugh. ;-)


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually, I think the design has some merit.

If you're one to have your iPhone in a briefcase, locked down in a holster, or stashed in some partially inconvenient place, the iWatch provides "wrist-at-a-glance" information to you. One added convenience, of not having to take out the larger iPhone device for a quick check of basic information or see who's calling. It's probably not much of a drain on the iPhone battery, as it could easily send out a small packet of data via bluetooth to the iWatch periodically during one of its usual Internet synchronizations or cell tower signal checks.

I would be very cool if it could work as a communications relay, allowing you to take an incoming call with the iWatch.

But in any case, it's not really a watch. It's a wrist computer. And given the proposed design, a bit fragile. Imagine if you accidentally catch your wrist on a hard surface. CRACK!


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

There's a major design flaw which stems from the implementation of a touchscreen. With a touchscreen, the designers have to include a function which will "lock" the screen (putting the device into a lower power-usage state and preventing one from operating the watch via accidental touches on the glass). This requires either a physical switch/button or a digital one that is displayed on the watch itself. This forces the user to utilize both hands.

Although the information will be displayed conveniently on the wrist, if a person only has one hand free e.g. whilst holding a briefcase/child/pen/subway rail, they've had it. Even an iPhone can be removed from a holster and used single-handedly.


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 20, 2009)

I would be interested. Touch screen with G-Shock type watch functions(atomic sync, world time, timers, alarms, etc.). Some simple apps like weather and sports scores would be handy. Then just add a headphone jack and put ipod capability, with a strap on arm band or carabiner and i think we'd have a winner. 

But even an Apple touch screen version of the Timex iControl would be cool.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

A scaled down bluetooth connected display would be useful. But with the closed platform, a developer would be wiser to base such 'auxiliary display' on the Android rather than the iPhone where you are dependent on Apple 'allowing' the app... and within a year Androids will be selling far better than iPhones based on current trends.


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. Free Google navigation will shift a lot of droids.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Oughta be fun when idiots try to use them while driving! (If ya think "texter-taxis" are bad now.......)

Josh


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

Personally, I feel that a product like this shouldn't be trying too hard / overdoing it.
It shouldn't feel like a competition to the iPhone itself, but rather, a compliment.

Thus, take away the inbuilt memory etc. 

It should be connected to the iPhone via BT or wifi that can only be shared among these 2 devices. 

It should relay only simple things like incoming messages and calls and reminders / alarms.


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

as if it wasn't a ..... to type on before.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

The design is total crap. I have the feeling its a one men imageination job seeing the start credits of the video... so it actually has nothing to do with Apple or any other watchmaker company.

There was a Swatch once where you could see the weather and stuff on it, but that never made it well into the market, never ever saw one in real life.

I believe, IF Apple would make a watch with a great design and nice features, it could have some buyers. Could be cool to have a 64gb watch with camera/mp3 player with bluetooth on it with GOOD earphones (not the ones Apple make nowadays), weather, some apps? Maybe same thing as the Appstore, people could make their own digital watch face and apps for it. That could be really cool!

I believe the only thing that stands in the way is the design, most watch manufactures making such digital watches totaly suck at it. It should be round and only touchscreen, or maybe a button on the side as the apple iphone to get back to the home screen.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

go on kickstarter.com and take a look at the tik tok and lunatik watch project. It takes the iPod Nano and turns it into a watch by creating a strap to accompany it. It has over $700,000 in funding thus far. Hurry if you want to buy one before it goes for full retail price!


----------



## Nautica (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting concept. But what happened to when a watch is just a watch.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

The projector feature seems a bit much. Very cool idea!


----------



## orfinagf (Mar 30, 2012)

Design is a bit naff. It doesn't match other Apple products designs that make us want to buy them.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Isn't this just a slightly redesigned iPod Shuffle? By the incredibly short and poorly animated video suggestion, it does little (if anything) more than the current model of iPod Shuffle...


----------

